# Chicago metropolitan lounge foolishness



## Steve4031 (Dec 2, 2017)

I am select plus. Was initially denied guesting another traveler in who was traveling with me. I ended up calling guest rewards who spoke with the manager who had denied us entry. _<employee names removed>_ If your guest is denied entry I suggest calling agr. They will speak by phone with stubborn employees.

I also sent a complaint in to Amtrak.


Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for the update Steve! We just thought,wrongly,that this Chicago foolishness had been corrected with New Management,New,Employees and the move to the New Metro Lounge.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 2, 2017)

Sounds like poor training, doesn't it?


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2017)

Or because it's Chicago?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 2, 2017)

Its pretty bad when the manager does not know. And us unapologetic and has a nasty attitude when caught out

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 3, 2017)

Last July, my wife and I were in the Chicago lounge on sleeper tickets. The desk person let us bring in my wife's cousin, who was not Amtrak ticketed, to visit with us while we passed the time.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 29, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Its pretty bad when the manager does not know. And us unapologetic and has a nasty attitude when caught out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum



Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Its pretty bad when the manager does not know. And us unapologetic and has a nasty attitude when caught out
> ...


I think you forgot something.


----------

